# SMOKING Pacific with MTH smoke unit!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The smoke unit in my Aristo Pacific died, again. I had picked up a couple of MTH units from a friend last year. He had put a voltage regulator to limit voltage to the fan. I hooked the smoke unit and the voltage leads to the wires that had gone to the Aristo smoke unit. THe MTH unit fit in the smokebox with some minor cutting/sanding and lined up well with the stack. I was surprised at how well it smoked, blown over! .

























A short video here:


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice jerry, was this g size or the o size? really lots of smoke


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

You know Jerry a good engineer would not let his engine smoke like that smoke doesn't equal power plus waste of coal or oil. Does make for some good pics tho.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Since it is a cold day with snow on the ground, we can assume that the cloud of smoke is caused by that. Nice conversion job Jerry


----------

